
The Millennium Falcon (2016) - rbanffy
https://kitbashed.com/blog/a-complete-history-of-the-millennium-falcon
======
rchase
Holy crap that was a comprehensive article. Much more of this stuff, please.

I haven't power-read anything so dense in a long while. And I'm not even a
Star Wars fan (other than having been 9 years old when A New Hope (as it's
apparently called now) came out in theatres, and therefore having absorbed it
all by cultural osmosis ever since.)

Doesn't matter if one is a Star Wars fan... the Millenium Falcon evokes
instant nostalgia and smiles in most anyone over 40. And yes, it was fast
enough for this old man, anyway.

------
aresant
Star Wars concept artists Joe Johnson says they literally lifted the famous
Walker designs directly from Syd Mead's US Steel "futurism" portfolio -
[http://www.carstyling.ru/en/entry/Sid_Mid_Syd_Mead_Retro_Fut...](http://www.carstyling.ru/en/entry/Sid_Mid_Syd_Mead_Retro_Future/images/3595/)
(1)

And the imperial probe drone is a nearly analog copy of one of Jean Giraud
(Moebius) sketches in his "Long Tomorrow" work(2)

The Star Wars team unabashedly stole, scraped, and inspired their way into the
most vivid and impactful scifi universe created - as good artists do!

(1) [https://www.starwars.com/news/empire-at-40-battle-of-hoth-
or...](https://www.starwars.com/news/empire-at-40-battle-of-hoth-oral-history)

(2) [https://kitbashed.com/blog/moebius](https://kitbashed.com/blog/moebius)

------
lubujackson
Has anyone seen "Jodorowski's Dune"? I believe McQuarrie took a lot of his
designs directly from that unmade movie into Star Wars.

I highly recommend that documentary as an amazing "what if?" for sci-fi geeks.
An insanely ambitious, unmade version of Dune that had cast Orson Welles,
Salvatore Dali and Mick Jagger in leading roles... and the concept may have
laid the groundwork that allowed Star Wars to be made in the first place.

~~~
caiobegotti
...sans the colorful paint jobs!

------
caiobegotti
"A complete history of the Millennium Falcon" like in the URL itself does more
justice to this incredibly detailed... document? The site has almost a
[https://www.folklore.org](https://www.folklore.org) tint to it, I loved it
and I can't wait for space launches get cheaper so some rich folks can build a
Millennium Falcon-shaped space hotel. It's one of the coolest and most
identifiable ship design ever.

~~~
rbanffy
The unintended similarity was how I discovered the article. Being a fan of the
Eagle design, I couldn't let that pass.

------
thesimp
And with all that thinking on models, sizes, and how to build the sets, they
still got it wrong. See the link below: the Millennium Falcon interior and
exterior dimensions do not match.

The original page seems long gone but web archive has it:
[http://web.archive.org/web/20010330140327/www.synicon.com.au...](http://web.archive.org/web/20010330140327/www.synicon.com.au/sw/mf/falcon.htm)

------
pugworthy
Glad to see some classic SciFi paperback artwork there. "The Stainless Steel
Rat Gets Copied" as it were.

~~~
robterrell
Wow. I saw Star Wars first and read the Stainless Steel Rat second, and I
always assumed that cover was a knock-off of a TIE fighter, and not the other
way around!

------
ncmncm
I like how it ended up with five legs--four and a spare. (I.e. once they added
the front pair for TESB, the front middle one isn't needed anymore, but they
left it.)

And that the main reason it was unbalanced without was that half the ship was
not even there. (Other being the cockpit tube.)

------
itronitron
I found it interesting that their studio has stacks of plastic model kits. It
looks like they were using various vehicle parts to embellish the model
exteriors with detail or to get nice round circles like on the landspeeder.

